

Fox News Explains GitHub - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/09/fox-news-explaining-github-funniest-thing-youll-see-today/

======
ufmace
Seems a bit harsh to me. Yeah, the inconsistent formatting and spelling looks
silly, but it isn't all that terrible as an explanation of what Github does
that can fit on a single TV screen and will make sense to average people who
don't know anything about software development or how source control systems
work. Note that the OP's corrected versions are several times longer and
include other undefined terms that most people wouldn't know.

------
tthomas48
Some of the words _are_ spelled correctly, though.

